# [Canadian NR] Bill Wang 32.73 4x4 average + 30.09 single



## cuboy63 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## EMI (May 25, 2014)

That was very good, is that a Shengshou?
Btw facial expression of the judge at 2:55 
Next time get fewer OPs, and NAR


----------



## antoineccantin (May 25, 2014)

Sorry for the shaking


----------



## scottishcuber (May 25, 2014)

EMI said:


> That was very good, is that a Shengshou?
> Btw facial expression of the judge at 2:55
> Next time get fewer OPs, and NAR



I think 2/5 OP is pretty good as is 0/5 PLL parity.

Surprisingly I think his 3x3 stages could have been better. Great avg.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 25, 2014)

31 with OLL parity, damn...

Awesome average!


----------



## EMI (May 25, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I think 2/5 OP is pretty good as is 0/5 PLL parity.
> 
> Surprisingly I think his 3x3 stages could have been better. Great avg.



Wow lol, for some reason it seemed like a lot of OLL parity there. Awkward.


----------



## yoshinator (May 25, 2014)

vgj! I didn't realize you were so fast.


----------



## TanookiTrev (May 25, 2014)

EMI said:


> That was very good, is that a Shengshou?



Yeah, It's a Shengshou v3.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 26, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> vgj! I didn't realize you were so fast.



From two months ago:


----------



## yoshinator (May 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> From two months ago:



I meant that I didn't realize that he was so fast globally.


----------



## Cubeologist (May 26, 2014)

Very nice. First time I watched his channel was when he put out a review of the LiYing with a 6.XX average. That will catch your attention really fast. Congratulations on the NR. Keep it up.


----------

